# progesterone supp how far do you put them?



## joeys3453

hi ladies did my first iui yesterday and am on progesterone supp 50 mg 2x a day but i am not sure how far to insert it and if it goes to far is it going to cause any damage?:shrug:


----------



## _Nell

Is this rectally or vaginally?

If it's rectally you should (sorry this sounds gross) push until the pessary is no longer sticking out at all, then your muscles will pull and keep it in.

If it's vaginally I push up a full fingers length, so that it sort of goes into the cavity area v's the narrower vaginal canal.

You can not do any damage either way providing you are gentle with your own fingernails of course.

good luck :)


----------



## dizzikel

I asked the consultant the vary same thing at my IVF review - she said to just go as far as you can vaginally. I was worried that I wasn't going far enough but she said that is was fine. Good luck with your IUI cycle.


----------



## joeys3453

yes it is vaginally. i pushed until it goes over my pubic bone i don't know if that is too far? there is never any TMI here!:blush:


----------



## dizzikel

joeys3453 said:


> yes it is vaginally. i pushed until it goes over my pubic bone i don't know if that is too far? there is never any TMI here!:blush:

That'll be fine hun! 

:haha:about the TMI!


----------



## joeys3453

dizzikel so it is ok to push it in like a tampon?:blush: :haha: i just hear so many people say they only put it in barely and it falls out? are you suppose to lay down for a while too???:shrug:


----------



## dizzikel

joeys3453 said:


> dizzikel so it is ok to push it in like a tampon?:blush: :haha: i just hear so many people say they only put it in barely and it falls out? are you suppose to lay down for a while too???:shrug:

Yeah, that is fine. You can use a canesten applicator if you wish but the doctor said it doesn't need to go far to do its job. I tried to lay down for half an hour after and did the second one before bed so I was laying down all night. They are a bit messy so had to wear a panty liner though.


----------



## joeys3453

dizzikel said:


> Yeah, that is fine. You can use a canesten applicator if you wish but the doctor said it doesn't need to go far to do its job. I tried to lay down for half an hour after and did the second one before bed so I was laying down all night. They are a bit messy so had to wear a panty liner though.

i am fine doing it the way i am doing it but didn't know if putting it that far was causing damage or if it needed to be in a little less? they never tell you that part. I don't have that much time to get to work so i put it in when i got out of the shower and got ready and i get to work in like 5 minutes and i just sit down at my desk all day. so I would think that would be ok. I think with putting it up so far i didn't have a problem with it being messy i was just afraid if i went to the bathroom it would come out but i assume it dissolves pretty quick?:shrug: I think tonight it won't be bad this morning is the first time i had to do it.


----------



## dizzikel

joeys3453 said:


> dizzikel said:
> 
> 
> Yeah, that is fine. You can use a canesten applicator if you wish but the doctor said it doesn't need to go far to do its job. I tried to lay down for half an hour after and did the second one before bed so I was laying down all night. They are a bit messy so had to wear a panty liner though.
> 
> i am fine doing it the way i am doing it but didn't know if putting it that far was causing damage or if it needed to be in a little less? they never tell you that part. I don't have that much time to get to work so i put it in when i got out of the shower and got ready and i get to work in like 5 minutes and i just sit down at my desk all day. so I would think that would be ok. I think with putting it up so far i didn't have a problem with it being messy i was just afraid if i went to the bathroom it would come out but i assume it dissolves pretty quick?:shrug: I think tonight it won't be bad this morning is the first time i had to do it.Click to expand...

Sounds fine hun.

Good luck for tonight :hugs:


----------



## joeys3453

I called my dr to make sure and she said that it doesn't matter how far you put them it should still work???


----------



## MissingKatie

It will basically disolve up there into your uterus, so as long as you put it in enough so it doesnt fall out, you dont have anything to worry about. Be prepared for some discharge tho :)
I took the suppositories last time i was pregnant, but this time they gave some other progesterone suppliment, in the form of a tube and i have to squeese it up in there.
FUN FUN FUN lol


----------



## dizzikel

joeys3453 said:


> I called my dr to make sure and she said that it doesn't matter how far you put them it should still work???

Glad you called the doctor for your own peace of mind!:)


----------



## Roembke88

I have to use the same stuff.. Crinone? I insert it like a tampon but as far in as I can get it. Its supost be up there. I only have to take it at night. But Pads are my best friend right now because it can leak, but dont worry, youll get all the progesterone you need from it. Every night I would take a shower before I inserted it and I would have to "clean out" because it will cause build up. Like a cottage cheese looking discharge..


----------



## joeys3453

Roembke88 said:


> I have to use the same stuff.. Crinone? I insert it like a tampon but as far in as I can get it. Its supost be up there. I only have to take it at night. But Pads are my best friend right now because it can leak, but dont worry, youll get all the progesterone you need from it. Every night I would take a shower before I inserted it and I would have to "clean out" because it will cause build up. Like a cottage cheese looking discharge..

mine must be a little different but probably close to the same stuff. but i didn't have to use a pad or anything there is a little discharge but not much today. i will find out tonight what it is about and if i need to change anything. Do you have to insert it past your pubic bone?:shrug:


----------



## MissingKatie

Joes3453, i think you are doing it fine, think about how far you insert a tampon, its like the same thing. Did they give you an applicator thing? If not, you can go to a compounding pharmacy and ask them for one.


----------



## joeys3453

MissingKatie said:


> Joes3453, i think you are doing it fine, think about how far you insert a tampon, its like the same thing. Did they give you an applicator thing? If not, you can go to a compounding pharmacy and ask them for one.

they didn't give me one and i am ok using my finger:blush: i just wanted to make sure i wasn't going to far or not far enough! :dohh:


----------



## MissingKatie

Your finger cannot go that far up there, so i think as far as you push is fine.
:hugs:


----------



## dizzikel

Hope you have been getting on ok :)


----------



## Roembke88

Oh, boy!!! No applicator????? Well My applicator is about the length of a tampon. so think of it that way!


----------



## joeys3453

has anyone done an iui and did opk after and still got a + or smiley face two days later after the iui and trigger on sunday iui tuesday + or smiley face from mon-thursday


----------



## Clarkeyness

Roembke88 said:


> Oh, boy!!! No applicator????? Well My applicator is about the length of a tampon. so think of it that way!

Hey!! im on progesterone supps as well after my iui..did u have any side effects?? my nipples are really sore... im 7DPiui today!!


----------



## joeys3453

mine always get sore i swear with the progesterone you get pg symptoms!:shrug::dohh:


----------



## holls147

Clarkeyness said:


> Roembke88 said:
> 
> 
> Oh, boy!!! No applicator????? Well My applicator is about the length of a tampon. so think of it that way!
> 
> Hey!! im on progesterone supps as well after my iui..did u have any side effects?? my nipples are really sore... im 7DPiui today!!Click to expand...

Usually after O my breasts get really SORE. I'm on day 5 of progesteron, 6 days past iui, and I'm not having any side effects. My breasts feel totally normal, a little itchy maybe but that's it.


----------



## Clarkeyness

I know...Im getting pregnancy symptoms from progesterone...not fair!!!


----------

